# Suddenly cant walk



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

My chicken which was still in the brooder and about 8 weeks old suddenly has one leg that sticks out sideways and can't walk. What would this be??? Help?!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a dislocated hip. How is the chick doing ?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

She is doing okay Other then she cannot walk. I have her separated from everybody else. What should I do about this?


----------

